# philodendron growth rates



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

How fast do philodendrons grow in a viv? I am wondering because i recently got a philodendron panda from custom ecos, and i think it will look really cool vining up the ghost wood in my tank. I just want to know how long it will take to grow, i.e. how many inches a month.
it is mid to high seventies in a 10 gallon vert, with really high humidity, probably in the nineties.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I know of only one phylo that grows slow enough for a 10g tank (horizontal or vertical). From the pic on his site - I think that's the it. 

Lighter green? Not the dark, dark green?

I can't quite make out the pic though so I can't guarantee it.

Every other species might look good in your viv - for a month or two. Then they'll be too big.

s


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

k ya its the one with lighter green leaves/stem.
i sorta tryed to do a little bonsai method and trimmed the roots and leaves down, so ill see how that works out.
thanks for the info scott


----------



## StevenBonheim (Feb 22, 2004)

If you trim the leaves down, you will probably just kill the leaf. Philodendron 'panda' is a fast grower and gets really big.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a philodendron Q also...
In my phelsuma's 37 gallon tank, I put a "pink prince" (I think that's what they called it) in there, right under (probably a foot underneath) a 70w, 6500K Metal halide...I was fully prepared to chop it down after a month...figuring it would grow like a weed, but it hasn't grown much at all, but looks real healthy...is this a fluke, or does that type usually grow slow?
If it usually is a slow grower, I'd like to try one in another viv.
"black cardinal" has a similar structure...does that one grow slow as well?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe they meant actually trimming leaves off. Not trimming the actual leaf.

That pic wasn't the clearest so I'm unsure if what I have is the same as it.

The one I have is definitely a slower grower though. I know Mark Wilson has the same plant so maybe he can take a look and chime in.

s


StevenBonheim said:


> If you trim the leaves down, you will probably just kill the leaf. Philodendron 'panda' is a fast grower and gets really big.


----------



## twisner (Jul 7, 2005)

ya i meant cutting the leaf off.
well see how that works out.
its looking fine today though


----------



## rbrightstone (Apr 14, 2004)

Pink Prince is a very slow grower , and will take awhile to get some size on it. Black cardical on the other hand is a rampant grower. Try not to be fooled by the same leaf shape, they can have very different parents. If you keep an philo in the lowest light levels, you can slow the growth. I place a peice of cardboard directly over the plant to reduce lightlevels, that way the other plants don't suffer.


----------

